# Unseen Asylum - Scotland - June 2013



## Mr beady (Jul 12, 2013)

Shall remain nameless as requested. But this is one awesome *SPLORE*












































​


----------



## sonyes (Jul 13, 2013)

Excellent shots bud, still not done my report for this place yet!


----------



## ZerO81 (Jul 13, 2013)

Very nice report mate, slightly ruined with the term splore


----------



## Romford Reject (Jul 13, 2013)

And the award for the most obvious sign of the year goes to.......the piece of A4 on the reception window


----------



## LittleOz (Jul 13, 2013)

Nice one...clean, clean, clean, then major peely shock!


----------



## Mr beady (Jul 14, 2013)

ZerO81 said:


> Very nice report mate, slightly ruined with the term splore



haha you know I add it as a joke


----------



## Lolz101 (Oct 2, 2013)

lovely stuff that!


----------



## mexico (Oct 3, 2013)

Epic splore Bro


----------



## Potter (Oct 6, 2013)

Impressive. Great condition.

Geek mode: Compaq computer spotted


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 8, 2013)

Ace condition.


----------

